# Bell Tree Forums looking for two to three mods



## Jeremy

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/pages/newmods/


----------



## Fontana

Applied. Worth a try, even though the odds are bad.


----------



## Jake

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Applied. Worth a try, even though the odds are bad.


Haha. Same here.

Jeremy are you still 'Sacking' Some mods?


----------



## merinda!

I didn't apply, but I did nominate someone.


----------



## Micah

How long will the mod applications stay open?


----------



## Jeremy

Oh by the way, I should mention that if you want to be a mod and you DONT fill the form out... we have no way of knowing you want to be a mod...



> How long will the mod applications stay open?



I don't know, a week?


----------



## Mimsie

Applied, not likely though but I guess why not


----------



## Elliot

I applied, same thing as Waluigi, Odds are bad.

-------
I vote for conor!


----------



## NikoKing

Just applied  .


----------



## bittermeat

Just submitted my application. I am trying to think of someone to nominate.


----------



## Roxas

So many appliers. @_@.

Why not just nominate someone?


----------



## Ricano

Applied as well 
Good luck to those who did, and were nominated


----------



## muffun

Applied. 

Hey, you never know.


----------



## Megamannt125

I applied. Not expecting to become a mod.


----------



## Pear

I applied, although I don't stand much of a chance. Of course the one time I get extremely angry at a racist noob and unleash a volley of flame at him, storm's there to see it. 

I recommended Niko, as he's a mature and friendly member. I'm also considering recommending Bittermeat and pootman(Although he's not so active these days)
Also considering Muffun, Andy, and Tom.


----------



## Gethsamane

I didn't apply, despite the fact that I'm one of the older active members and have a decent post-count, most of which are intelligent and well thought-out.

I did, however, nominate somebody else, who I think would make a great mod.


----------



## Rockman!

I applied ...


----------



## muffun

Pear said:
			
		

> I applied, although I don't stand much of a chance. Of course the one time I get extremely angry at a racist noob and unleash a volley of flame at him, storm's there to see it.
> 
> I recommended Niko, as he's a mature and friendly member. I'm also considering recommending Bittermeat and pootman(Although he's not so active these days)
> Also considering Muffun, Andy, and Tom.


Thanks! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Rockman!

Good luck to everyone.

=>


----------



## Megamannt125

I'm expecting Andy.


----------



## Gethsamane

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm expecting Andy.


I can hope, right?


----------



## Ricano

Watch it be someone who'll ban active members for the lulz


----------



## SilentHopes

I applied, but seeing as all of my REAL friends are never active anymore, I stand little of no chance.


----------



## AndyB

Rianco said:
			
		

> Watch it be someone who'll ban active members for the lulz


>=D


----------



## Gethsamane

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it be someone who'll ban active members for the lulz
> 
> 
> 
> >=D
Click to expand...

Alert! Incoming lulz!


----------



## Micah

Rianco said:
			
		

> Watch it be someone who'll ban active members for the lulz


I lul'd.


----------



## Spirit

Great!  Good luck to all who apply!


----------



## Jake

I went to nominate somebody. And it was like 'Why are they mature and responsible' and I worte 'Because they act mature around the site' And I was like. " -_- That's basicly re-writing the question" So I went back to thinking of idea's


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:
			
		

> I went to nominate somebody. And it was like 'Why are they mature and responsible' and I worte 'Because they act mature around the site' And I was like. " -_- That's basicly re-writing the question" So I went back to thinking of idea's


I accidently did that when I was nominating someone but I caught it before I clicked send.


----------



## Jake

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to nominate somebody. And it was like 'Why are they mature and responsible' and I worte 'Because they act mature around the site' And I was like. " -_- That's basicly re-writing the question" So I went back to thinking of idea's
> 
> 
> 
> I accidently did that when I was nominating someone but I caught it before I clicked send.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Gnome

I applied, but there's no chance at all of me actually making it as a mod here. Okay since everyone's complaining: I've got slim chance of becoming mod since I've broken the rules quite frequently, _used_ to have a warn system. And tend to annoy some of the mods at certain times, so it's really a small chance of me becoming a moderator. And no, I'm not looking for your sympathy or pity either, that's just stupid.


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm recommending Andy and Master Crash.  Niko too, if I can submit a third application.


----------



## Kyle

Look, the third post of this topic was mine and I said that about a good percentage of applicants were going to have this old thing about how they probably won't be chosen. Bdubs saw it, and Jeremy saw it. He deleted it.
And guess what? I was right.
He KNEW I was right.

My point is, because some will have me bring it up, is that if you think you won't make it don't apply. Have pride in your chances, you wouldn't say you won't get the job in a job interview.


----------



## Tyeforce

I filled one out. It's a _looong_ read, though, lol. There's also a special note for you in it, Jeremy, so be sure to read it all. =p


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Submitted a form. Probably shorter than the last one I filled out way back when, and probably a lot weirder since I'm on the verge of falling asleep. I'll probably nominate a couple people when I wake up later.


----------



## Thunder

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I'm recommending Andy and Master Crash.  Niko too, if I can submit a third application.


lol tnx dat wsnt so gay of u xDDD


----------



## SilentHopes

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I filled one out. It's a _looong_ read, though, lol. There's also a special note for you in it, Jeremy, so be sure to read it all. =p


Mine is too... but only like a minute to read it so... DX

Edit: Act good and you guys might get it. I doubt I will though...


----------



## Ricano

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filled one out. It's a _looong_ read, though, lol. There's also a special note for you in it, Jeremy, so be sure to read it all. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is too... but only like a minute to read it so... DX
> 
> Edit: Act good and you guys might get it. I doubt I will though...
Click to expand...

Your selection doesn't rely just on that...


----------



## beehdaubs

Master Crash said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recommending Andy and Master Crash.  Niko too, if I can submit a third application.
> 
> 
> 
> lol tnx dat wsnt so gay of u xDDD
Click to expand...

i tihnk mastur krash shuld b a mod bcuz he's so gay taht bein a nurmal member iz impawsiblle for him



And my application was only two sentences long.


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filled one out. It's a _looong_ read, though, lol. There's also a special note for you in it, Jeremy, so be sure to read it all. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is too... but only like a minute to read it so... DX
> 
> Edit: Act good and you guys might get it. I doubt I will though...
Click to expand...

Mine took about 30 minutes to type, lol. Dunno how long it takes to read. =p


----------



## MygL

LOL, sent


----------



## Jake

I submitted someone else. But all I am saying their user name has contains atleast 1 letter and atleast 1 number.


----------



## Fontana

Jake. said:
			
		

> I submitted someone else. But all I am saying their user name has contains atleast 1 letter and atleast 1 number.


Does their name have 2009 in it?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Sent mine, and voting for a member now. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## merinda!

If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
:I


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

-mez said:
			
		

> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I


Exactly why I didn't say it


----------



## merinda!

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I didn't say it
Click to expand...

:I
You said it and you know did.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

-mez said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I didn't say it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :I
> You said it and you know did.
Click to expand...

oh shiz i haz been found


----------



## Fillfall

*sending request*
Sucessful


----------



## Jake

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted someone else. But all I am saying their user name has contains atleast 1 letter and atleast 1 number.
> 
> 
> 
> Does their name have 2009 in it?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Josh

Sent request, I thought mine was actually good.
Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Conor

Submitted.

Good luck all!


----------



## Josh

Conor you'll be Moderator, Surely :]


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I've just applied as well. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## Conor

Josh. said:
			
		

> Conor you'll be Moderator, Surely :]


Haha, thanks Josh  ^_^


----------



## Fontana

Jake. said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted someone else. But all I am saying their user name has contains atleast 1 letter and atleast 1 number.
> 
> 
> 
> Does their name have 2009 in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

OMG your voting for nooky13! You monster!


----------



## Yokie

Well, it's worth a try.


----------



## tazaza

Applied. Worth a try but there are better candidates than me.


----------



## SamXX

I've applied, I'd love to be a Mod.


----------



## Josh

By the way if your warn percentage is high, does that mean I have a less chance of being moderator? The main reason why I have high warn is because I was trying to act "cool" and flame other members, but I've changed now.


----------



## nooky13

I'll never become a mod


----------



## Josh

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I'll never become a mod


Don't say that nooky, Don't give up even if you think you have no chance.
If you don't make it through then you will learn from your mistakes.


----------



## merinda!

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I'll never become a mod


-Insert pity and sympathy here.-


----------



## tazaza

Josh. said:
			
		

> By the way if your warn percentage is high, does that mean I have a less chance of being moderator? The main reason why I have high warn is because I was trying to act "cool" and flame other members, but I've changed now.


I think it depends on the person. If they are known to break the rules a lot then yes but if it was just a one of and it's somebody who keeps to the rules then no.


----------



## Josh

tazaza said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if your warn percentage is high, does that mean I have a less chance of being moderator? The main reason why I have high warn is because I was trying to act "cool" and flame other members, but I've changed now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the person. If they are known to break the rules a lot then yes but if it was just a one of and it's somebody who keeps to the rules then no.
Click to expand...

Ah, Then I guess that'll still have a chance.
Thanks Tyler .


----------



## Sarah

Good luck everyone. 
I submitted one, it's worth a try.


----------



## FITZEH

No point in me voting for my self so I'll vote eather Kazoi C or Sarah. I have 90% warn. ;_;


----------



## Yokie

Josh. said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never become a mod
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say that nooky, Don't give up even if you think you have no chance.
> If you don't make it through then you will learn from your mistakes.
Click to expand...

Good said there, dude. I think you would be a good mod.  ^_^


----------



## JamesBertie

I applied, The chances are very slim for me.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nixie

Wow, I have some people that I want to vote for but I can't decide :s (I'm not here long enough and I'm not mature enough to apply XD)

Edit: Wait! Today's the same day when I joined 1 month ago! Yay! I survived my 1st month!


----------



## tazaza

The chances are slim for all of us. No-one has a better chance than anyone else. It's about who the curent staff think would be the right person rather than wether we think we should get too be one.


----------



## bittermeat

I just requested my nomination for someone else. =)
Good luck to everyone who applied.


----------



## Marcus

Applied.

Good luck all!


----------



## Box-monkey

I've applied even though some people deserve it more.


----------



## Joe

I applied. =]
Good luck everyone who wants to become a Mod. : D


----------



## Gnome

-mez said:
			
		

> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I


But seriously, I have _no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have _no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
Click to expand...

Course you do, everyone does at the end of the day.


----------



## Elliot

I cant wait till we see new mods.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Well good luck to the whole group that applied or was nominated and may the best people win.


----------



## lilypad

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I cant wait till we see new mods.


I know. it's almost exciting because there are so many candidates and people who applied that you wonder who is going to be chosen!


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have _no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course you do, everyone does at the end of the day.
Click to expand...

You said to me that I have a less chance because I have 60% warn :/


----------



## Nic

I still think Andy will make it.  I applied but still the odds are lower then expected with my warn level.  But good luck for the people who make it to the list.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have _no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course you do, everyone does at the end of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said to me that I have a less chance because I have 60% warn :/
Click to expand...

I didn't say you had *no* chance of making one, just that you had a slightly slimmer chance.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nixie

Oof, now I'm tempted to apply just for the sake... Even though my warn lv is not so good XD


----------



## NikoKing

Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for mod, - good luck and everything.
> But just don't say "Oh I have no chance." Or "I doubt I'll get it"
> Sounds like your asking for sympathy and compliments.
> Seriously, why would you apply in the first place.
> :I
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have _no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course you do, *everyone does at the end of the day.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said to me that I have a less chance because I have 60% warn :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say you had *no* chance of making one, just that you had a slightly slimmer chance.
Click to expand...

You said everyone has a chance at the end of the day.

Anyways, Nixie you have warn level?


----------



## The Sign Painter

I applied.

Oh, and I forgot to put this on my application:

The Grammar Police don't arrest me.


----------



## SamXX

I've sent in a recommendation for who I think should be moderator and I've sent in an application.

Good luck to everyone who goes for the job!


----------



## Pear

-Niko said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)


I have 0, but I'm from May.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
> 
> 
> 
> Course you do, *everyone does at the end of the day.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said to me that I have a less chance because I have 60% warn :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say you had *no* chance of making one, just that you had a slightly slimmer chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said everyone has a chance at the end of the day.
> 
> Anyways, Nixie you have warn level?
Click to expand...

A said you have a chance, but it was made slimmer by your warn level... :/ 

Anyway, leave it.


----------



## muffun

Pear said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)
> 
> 
> 
> I have 0, but I'm from May.
Click to expand...

I have 0 but I'm only from October. :s


----------



## Nixie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_no_ chance of being the mod. (crs)
> 
> 
> 
> Course you do, *everyone does at the end of the day.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said to me that I have a less chance because I have 60% warn :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say you had *no* chance of making one, just that you had a slightly slimmer chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said everyone has a chance at the end of the day.
> 
> Anyways, Nixie you have warn level?
Click to expand...

Have you seen how much spam I post?  
Wait... Does spam and flames get you the same level? Meh I don't usually flame...


----------



## Hiro

I applied, and nominated Andy


----------



## Caleb

I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
(And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Caleb said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Gnome

-Niko said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)


----------



## Hiro

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)
Click to expand...


----------



## Nixie

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...

I now have this feeling as well... :O


----------



## Marcus

Nixie said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now have this feeling as well... :O
Click to expand...

Nah, everyone is entitled to have a go, but it's up to Jeremy to decide who would be the best.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nixie said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now have this feeling as well... :O
Click to expand...

I wonder if half the people who applied even voted for anyone else?


----------



## Josh

Caleb said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> (And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)


I think Jeremy will see some of the applications and then see that it isn't as well orginised as others.
So maybe he'll narrow it down to the best 3.


----------



## Gnome

I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.


----------



## Hiro

Gnome said:
			
		

> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.


Who?

And am i part of the ones you dont want to?


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.


Who are the 3 lol?


----------



## Josh

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
Click to expand...

I am sure Sean picked:
*No*

nooky13
JasonBurrow

*Yes*
Andy
Conor


----------



## Nixie

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the 3 lol?
Click to expand...

I'm curious as well...


----------



## Gnome

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
Click to expand...

No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I myself think Niko would be a very good mod. 
As such, that's who I voted for.


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or am I the only member from November 2008 with a 0% Warn Level?  (being on the topic of warn levels)
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.
Click to expand...

Ok lol


@Gallows: Yeah, he has 0% and been here for over 1 year.
I have 0% warning but been here just over 2 months, so Niko is very sensible.


----------



## Josh

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.
Click to expand...

Ah, Alright.
The ones I picked are mine.
I know Jason is my friend, but he may ban people who flame MMC or himself, he'll also force members of TBT to join MMC or they'll get banned.

Also Nooky... He's too young to be moderator.

I'm not dissing both of you, but you should both agree with me.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Sean picked:
> *No*
> 
> nook
> nooky13
> JasonBurrow
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Conor
Click to expand...

He said three, thats two. And i edited it.

<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Alright.
> The ones I picked are mine.
> I know Jason is my friend, but he may ban people who flame MMC or himself, he'll also force members of TBT to join MMC or they'll get banned.
> 
> Also Nooky... He's too young to be moderator.
> 
> I'm not dissing both of you, but you should both agree with me.
Click to expand...

True, i think nooky once said to me on MSN he wanted to be a mod for power.


----------



## Gnome

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Sean picked:
> *No*
> 
> nook
> nooky13
> JasonBurrow
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Conor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said three, thats two. And i edited it.
> 
> <small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
Click to expand...

Still no except Andy.


----------



## Caleb

Josh. said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> (And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jeremy will see some of the applications and then see that it isn't as well orginised as others.
> So maybe he'll narrow it down to the best 3.
Click to expand...

I hope Jeremy has a lot of time on his hands, or maybe he is just doing this to make it look like everyone has a chance at becoming a mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Caleb said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> (And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jeremy will see some of the applications and then see that it isn't as well orginised as others.
> So maybe he'll narrow it down to the best 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Jeremy has a lot of time on his hands, or maybe he is just doing this to make it look like everyone has a chance at becoming a mod.
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be discussed with the other mods as well, not just Jeremy.


----------



## Josh

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Alright.
> The ones I picked are mine.
> I know Jason is my friend, but he may ban people who flame MMC or himself, he'll also force members of TBT to join MMC or they'll get banned.
> 
> Also Nooky... He's too young to be moderator.
> 
> I'm not dissing both of you, but you should both agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, i think nooky once said to me on MSN he wanted to be a mod for power.
Click to expand...

Yeah, He really wants to ban all his flamers, But that's kind of sad.


----------



## Caleb

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> (And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jeremy will see some of the applications and then see that it isn't as well orginised as others.
> So maybe he'll narrow it down to the best 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Jeremy has a lot of time on his hands, or maybe he is just doing this to make it look like everyone has a chance at becoming a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will be discussed with the other mods as well, not just Jeremy.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm thinking that they already have an idea who they would like to be a mod.


----------



## Hiro

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 definite people I don't want to be mods. And 2 definite people that should be mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> And am i part of the ones you dont want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Sean picked:
> *No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Ciaran/Anna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said three, thats two. And i edited it.
> 
> <small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no except Andy.
Click to expand...

How 'bout now?


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, and @Marcus: I'm not telling. @Josh Nope, I did pick Andy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Alright.
> The ones I picked are mine.
> I know Jason is my friend, but he may ban people who flame MMC or himself, he'll also force members of TBT to join MMC or they'll get banned.
> 
> Also Nooky... He's too young to be moderator.
> 
> I'm not dissing both of you, but you should both agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, i think nooky once said to me on MSN he wanted to be a mod for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, He really wants to ban all his flamers, But that's kind of sad.
Click to expand...

Well if he does do that, most of TBT will be gone.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Caleb said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure these applications are going to work when most everybody is applying.
> (And no I have not applied and I don't plan on it)
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jeremy will see some of the applications and then see that it isn't as well orginised as others.
> So maybe he'll narrow it down to the best 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Jeremy has a lot of time on his hands, or maybe he is just doing this to make it look like everyone has a chance at becoming a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will be discussed with the other mods as well, not just Jeremy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm thinking that they already have an idea who they would like to be a mod.
Click to expand...

Well of course they do.
But it's fair to let everyone vote, even if most of them do vote for themselves.
Whoever gets the position deserves it, regardless of voting. Is what I think.


----------



## AndyB

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Sean picked:
> *No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Ciaran/Anna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said three, thats two. And i edited it.
> 
> <small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
Click to expand...

You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Ciaran/Anna
> 
> 
> 
> He said three, thats two. And i edited it.
> 
> <small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
Click to expand...

No to BasonJurrows?

AWWWW HEELLLLLL NAW.


----------



## Josh

Wait, can you vote twice?
Because I have two people in mind.


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> 
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No to BasonJurrows?
> 
> AWWWW HEELLLLLL NAW.
Click to expand...

Meee  :veryhappy: 

No, only joking, surely you wouldn't be that cruel  :gyroidsideways: 

But anyway, AndyB, Conor or Josh for me.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*
> Andy
> Ciaran/Anna
> 
> 
> 
> He said three, thats two. And i edited it.
> 
> <small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
Click to expand...

I'm not, Ciaran or Anna would do a good job as a mod.

Though i guessed on the "No" part.


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No to BasonJurrows?
> 
> AWWWW HEELLLLLL NAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meee  :veryhappy:
> 
> No, only joking, surely you wouldn't be that cruel  :gyroidsideways:
> 
> But anyway, AndyB, Conor or Josh for me.
Click to expand...

Thanks Marcus.


----------



## Gnome

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> 
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not, Ciaran or Anna would do a good job as a mod.
> 
> Though i guessed on the "No" part.
Click to expand...

Good job as mod?

I lol'd hard.


----------



## AndyB

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> 
> 
> Still no except Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not, Ciaran or Anna would do a good job as a mod.
> 
> Though i guessed on the "No" part.
Click to expand...

They just got leadership of Epic. So a proper mod status will have to wait, see how they fair with that.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*No*
> 
> Unknown
> BasonJurrows
> Elmo
> 
> *Yes*<small>(Yay, i can count ^^)</small>
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just pulling names at random... you wont guess it any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not, Ciaran or Anna would do a good job as a mod.
> 
> Though i guessed on the "No" part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just got leadership of Epic. So a proper mod status will have to wait, see how they fair with that.
Click to expand...

Oh right...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?


----------



## Josh

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?


Cool, On which websites?


----------



## Gnome

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?


Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Gnome said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?
Click to expand...

Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline


----------



## Josh

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline
Click to expand...

Are you serious?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline
Click to expand...

Those characters looked like Rayman.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Josh. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...

Well the French version of this website has 1 million members... And yes I am.


----------



## Gnome

Well so far Andy definitely has a chance.


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> Well so far Andy definitely has a chance.


I like it how you quickly change the subject after Blue-Alain proved you hugely wrong


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I think their is more members entering then the last time.


----------



## Gnome

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far Andy definitely has a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it how you quickly change the subject after Blue-Alain proved you hugely wrong
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Joe

I sent an application in, I have experience and stuff.


----------



## Josh

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied, I have many mod experience so why not try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the website you mod have more than 200 members, not TBT members, and was active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the French version of this website has 1 million members... And yes I am.
Click to expand...

I believe you in a way, What is your username on it?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far Andy definitely has a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it how you quickly change the subject after Blue-Alain proved you hugely wrong
Click to expand...

Even that, I don't think I stand a chance.Everyone hates me here


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far Andy definitely has a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it how you quickly change the subject after Blue-Alain proved you hugely wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I was only kidding anyway.


You do have a chance though, trust me  :gyroiddance:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Josh. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a website with 100 000 members and more. Go check it if you don't believe me. MunizOnline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the French version of this website has 1 million members... And yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you in a way, What is your username on it?
Click to expand...

My name on the English one is BLAZING...ANGELS and the French one BlueRay.But I quitted and took a break from it.If you still don't believe me I can send you pictures with proof.


----------



## beehdaubs

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the French version of this website has 1 million members... And yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you in a way, What is your username on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My name on the English one is BLAZING...ANGELS and the French one BlueRay.But I quitted and took a break from it.If you still don't believe me I can send you pictures with proof.
Click to expand...

I'll take the pictures, please.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well the French version of this website has 1 million members... And yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you in a way, What is your username on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My name on the English one is BLAZING...ANGELS and the French one BlueRay.But I quitted and took a break from it.If you still don't believe me I can send you pictures with proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the pictures, please.
Click to expand...

Ok let me upload them.I'll send them to you by private.


----------



## Elliot

lilypad said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait till we see new mods.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. it's almost exciting because there are so many candidates and people who applied that you wonder who is going to be chosen!
Click to expand...

Yeah! ;D

-----
NO WAI NO WAI NAME CHANNGEEE


----------



## Marcus

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait till we see new mods.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. it's almost exciting because there are so many candidates and people who applied that you wonder who is going to be chosen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! ;D
> 
> -----
> NO WAI NO WAI NAME CHANNGEEE
Click to expand...

Goarsh darn you for the name change   

I liked the old one more


----------



## bittermeat

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> NO WAI NO WAI NAME CHANNGEEE


ELLY =D


----------



## Triforce3force

Interesting.  Storm changed his name, and there's new mod applications.  Unfortunately for me, I'm a bit busy right now (senior year and all that), so I'm a bit hesitant to apply to be a mod.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Good luck to everyone that applied for Mod.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Is this pretty much the same thread is the other one? Cause, I don't know if it makes a diffrence, and if I have to apply/vote again..


----------



## Josh

It's the same on Azila, He posted it on another board so people could still see it if this one is dead.


----------



## Ricano

Hopefully it's also not one of those "Whose more famous, so we'll nominate that guy/girl", either.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, thanks Josh. Goooood luck to everyone that appplied!


----------



## Josh

Rianco said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's also not one of those "Whose more famous, so we'll nominate that guy/girl", either.


I know, Some of the people who nominated Andy or Conor don't know him well.

@Azila: Haha, No problem.


----------



## tazaza

Rianco said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's also not one of those "Whose more famous, so we'll nominate that guy/girl", either.


I hate it when that happens. Ok yes vote for your friends but only if you think they deserve it.


----------



## Triforce3force

tazaza said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's also not one of those "Whose more famous, so we'll nominate that guy/girl", either.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when that happens. Ok yes vote for your friends but only if you think they deserve it.
Click to expand...

Since this is a deciscion of who will/will not be a mod, I doubt the number of nominations would play too big of a factor if said member wasn't qualified.


----------



## Prof Gallows

tazaza said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's also not one of those "Whose more famous, so we'll nominate that guy/girl", either.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when that happens. Ok yes vote for your friends but only if you think they deserve it.
Click to expand...

I didn't vote for my friends.
I'm sorry chums, but if I didn't vote for you, you didn't deserve the position.


----------



## NikoKing

I voted for Conor and I'm still deciding on my second vote.


----------



## Conor

-Niko said:
			
		

> I voted for Conor and I'm still deciding on my second vote.


;D

Thanks for the support. ( and Marcus, Josh, Knight  :veryhappy: )


----------



## Lisathegreat!

How many votes can we have total?


----------



## Josh

Here is my list of people who would make a great moderator:
AndyB
KazooieC (Conor)
-Niko
Bacon Boy (Too bad he's left)


----------



## Gnome

Still leave the same opinion on who I'm gonna vote for.

And lolanothervet.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I think -Niko and Conor, would be great!
I voted for Sarc and Trelz :> I don't know the limit, so I'll just do two.


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> I think -Niko and Conor, would be great!
> I voted for Sarc and Trelz :> I don't know the limit, so I'll just do two.


I've never seen them post outside of a brawl thread except for Lexi but that was a long time ago.

So I don't think they'd be good mods.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think -Niko and Conor, would be great!
> I voted for Sarc and Trelz :> I don't know the limit, so I'll just do two.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen them post outside of a brawl thread except for Lexi but that was a long time ago.
> 
> So I don't think they'd be good mods.
Click to expand...

Trela doesn't post outside, but he looks at the other threads and posts. Not just in games.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I still didn't vote for who should be mod.Yet I think I know for who I'm gonna vote for.


----------



## Ricano

It's not voting though... just nominating who you *think* would be good.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rianco said:
			
		

> It's not voting though... just nominating who you *think* would be good.


I'm glad someone finally said this.

It's not who gets the most nominations, it's who the staff and members think is most qualified  for the position.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Rianco said:
			
		

> It's not voting though... just nominating who you *think* would be good.


Exactly.

I wonder who's gonna be the next mods.. I can't even guess, I always disagree with what I say then think again, then do it ALL over again, and again.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?


Well it just started yesterday night.
So.. tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Conor

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?


Jeremy said this topic will close next week.


----------



## Prof Gallows

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
Click to expand...

A whole week?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
Click to expand...

Oh my god, this topic will be WITH MANY POSTS!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole week?
Click to expand...

Well two days isn't enough so it should be fair that way.


----------



## Conor

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole week?
Click to expand...

Yeah its on the first page, he didn't exactly say this topic will close but he did say applications will stay open for a week.


----------



## Prof Gallows

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah its on the first page, he didn't exactly say this topic will close but he did say applications will stay open for a week.
Click to expand...

That's a little long if you ask me.
Unless he's talking four or five days.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will this exactly finish?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said this topic will close next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah its on the first page, he didn't exactly say this topic will close but he did say applications will stay open for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a little long if you ask me.
> Unless he's talking four or five days.
Click to expand...

Well I could tell you on the website where I was mod, the heads of the website made it like for 1 month atleast :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> A whole week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah its on the first page, he didn't exactly say this topic will close but he did say applications will stay open for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a little long if you ask me.
> Unless he's talking four or five days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I could tell you on the website where I was mod, the heads of the website made it like for 1 month atleast :/
Click to expand...

That really doesn't make sense.
Most of everyone has already voted and applied, the next 3-4 days is just gonna be full of people trying to guess who gets it.


----------



## kalinn

i applied. 
people have told me to try it cause im nice xD


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its on the first page, he didn't exactly say this topic will close but he did say applications will stay open for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a little long if you ask me.
> Unless he's talking four or five days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I could tell you on the website where I was mod, the heads of the website made it like for 1 month atleast :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That really doesn't make sense.
> Most of everyone has already voted and applied, the next 3-4 days is just gonna be full of people trying to guess who gets it.
Click to expand...

Yeah your right but maybe Jeremy made it 1 week just to be sure that everyone  had time to vote. Just a guess  :r


----------



## Ciaran

I dont know who to vote for...

Feel free to fill my head with propaganda...


----------



## Gnome

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I dont know who to vote for...
> 
> Feel free to fill my head with propaganda...


ANDY4MAWD

TAWM4MAWD

INACOMATOES4MAWD


----------



## Resonate

I went ahead and applied.  

Now I've gotta think of people to nominate...


----------



## Princess

Nominated someone[:


----------



## Prof Gallows

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Nominated someone[:


Was it me? ;D


----------



## Princess

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated someone[:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it me? ;D
Click to expand...

Uh..um....can I nominate two people? o_o


----------



## Gnome

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated someone[:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it me? ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..um....can I nominate two people? o_o
Click to expand...

Yes.

Was it meeeee?


----------



## Zangy

I would make a GREAT moderator


----------



## Gnome

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I would make a GREAT moderator


Have to have at least 100 posts.


----------



## Zangy

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would make a GREAT moderator
> 
> 
> 
> Have to have at least 100 posts.
Click to expand...

I can be an exception.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## AndyB

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I would make a GREAT moderator


No you wouldn't.


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated someone[:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it me? ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..um....can I nominate two people? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Was it meeeee?
Click to expand...

Uh....3?!


----------



## SamXX

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated someone[:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it me? ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..um....can I nominate two people? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Was it meeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....3?!
Click to expand...

This sounds fun.

Was it MEEE?


----------



## Princess

SAMwich said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..um....can I nominate two people? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Was it meeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....3?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds fun.
> 
> Was it MEEE?
Click to expand...

o____O
4?!!!!???


----------



## Zangy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Was it meeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....3?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds fun.
> 
> Was it MEEE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o____O
> 4?!!!!???
Click to expand...

Was it him? --->  :X


----------



## SamXX

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Was it meeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....3?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds fun.
> 
> Was it MEEE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o____O
> 4?!!!!???
Click to expand...

Heheh I'm joking ;P


----------



## Princess

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....3?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds fun.
> 
> Was it MEEE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o____O
> 4?!!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it him? --->  :X
Click to expand...

No..no gyroid smileys.[:


----------



## SamXX

fftopic: But Cry you're almost a Green member D:

Don't do ett!


----------



## dragonflamez

I applied.
Haha


----------



## Kyle

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I applied.
> Haha


First time I've seen you in ages


----------



## Gethsamane

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I applied.
> Haha


Yo-yo-you're alive! :O

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg DEE AEF'S ALIVE!


----------



## dragonflamez

Kolvo said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied.
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen you in ages
Click to expand...

First time I've seen ages in ages!


----------



## AndyB

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied.
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-yo-you're alive! :O
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg DEE AEF'S ALIVE!
Click to expand...

And thus they will now come and go crazy... yet most wont even know who he is


----------



## Gethsamane

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied.
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-yo-you're alive! :O
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg DEE AEF'S ALIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thus they will now come and go crazy... yet most wont even know who he is
Click to expand...

OH EM GEE THANK THE STARS ABOVE! DEE AEF IS ALIVE! THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR THIS PLACE!


----------



## dragonflamez

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied.
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-yo-you're alive! :O
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg DEE AEF'S ALIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thus they will now come and go crazy... yet most wont even know who he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH EM GEE THANK THE STARS ABOVE! DEE AEF IS ALIVE! THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR THIS PLACE!
Click to expand...

I think not.


----------



## Gethsamane

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied.
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-yo-you're alive! :O
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg DEE AEF'S ALIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thus they will now come and go crazy... yet most wont even know who he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH EM GEE THANK THE STARS ABOVE! DEE AEF IS ALIVE! THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR THIS PLACE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not.
Click to expand...

You're leaving us again! But.... We need you! Odd and I are all that's left of the Council around here anymore, and I've been forced to go into hiding until now!


----------



## Kyle

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And thus they will now come and go crazy... yet most wont even know who he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH EM GEE THANK THE STARS ABOVE! DEE AEF IS ALIVE! THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR THIS PLACE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're leaving us again! But.... We need you! Odd and I are all that's left of the Council around here anymore, and I've been forced to go into hiding until now!
Click to expand...

Who are you anyway?


----------



## Gethsamane

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OH EM GEE THANK THE STARS ABOVE! DEE AEF IS ALIVE! THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR THIS PLACE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're leaving us again! But.... We need you! Odd and I are all that's left of the Council around here anymore, and I've been forced to go into hiding until now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you anyway?
Click to expand...

God of wagons. And bands... Ya know, those important things.


----------



## Kyle

Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post


----------



## Gethsamane

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post


I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.


----------



## dragonflamez

D00d I only came her because Coffee has my MSN


----------



## Gethsamane

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> D00d I only came her because Coffee has my MSN


Oh. Well.... if you ever wanna get on Skype again, we kinda cleaned out the chat for the most part, but a few of us are still alive.


----------



## FITZEH

Andeh B surely.


----------



## lightningbolt

I applied. Chances are i'm most likely not going to get the job but if I don't try, I won't know.


----------



## Princess

SAMwich said:
			
		

> fftopic: But Cry you're almost a Green member D:
> 
> Don't do ett!


What does that have to do with anything? o_o


----------



## Gnome

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.
Click to expand...

Mino. :V


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino. :V
Click to expand...

Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T


----------



## muffun

Hopefully this doesn't turn into a popularity contest. :U


----------



## Rawburt

Muffun said:
			
		

> Hopefully this doesn't turn into a popularity contest. :U


Well, it doesn't matter who gets voted the most.

Anyway, good luck to everyone.


----------



## bittermeat

Muffun said:
			
		

> Hopefully this doesn't turn into a popularity contest. :U


I doubt that it would. It's not like nominations are votes.
Nominations just give the staff a better image of who would do a good job.


----------



## AndyB

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't turn into a popularity contest. :U
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that it would. It's not like nominations are votes.
> Nominations just give the staff a better image of who would do a good job.
Click to expand...

They aren't even votes/nominations. It's suggestions.
This is all this really is, just to see who might like to be one or you think would be good.


----------



## bittermeat

AndyB said:
			
		

> They aren't even votes/nominations. It's suggestions.
> This is all this really is, just to see who might like to be one or you think would be good.


Oh right. A suggestion is a better word than nomination in this matter.


----------



## Gethsamane

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino. :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T
Click to expand...

And you may be thinking correct sir!

But let's keep that private, eh?


----------



## Thunder

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino. :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you may be thinking correct sir!
> 
> But let's keep that private, eh?
Click to expand...

Yay, is there some kind of prize included? Maybe a new car.. Or a bucket of fried bacon would be okay too.


----------



## Gnome

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know now. You can baleet/edit it from your post
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sneaky now. Like a spy or somethin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino. :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you may be thinking correct sir!
> 
> But let's keep that private, eh?
Click to expand...

John?


----------



## Gethsamane

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mino. :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you may be thinking correct sir!
> 
> But let's keep that private, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John?
Click to expand...

wha-

Who the hell are you? o_o


----------



## //RUN.exe

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mino. :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise Against avi? I'm thinking it's someone else :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you may be thinking correct sir!
> 
> But let's keep that private, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John?
Click to expand...

:V


----------



## John102

I heard my name and came running, then I realized it was the not as important, less sexy John, and swiftly turned around.


----------



## Gethsamane

John102 said:
			
		

> I heard my name and came running, then I realized it was the not as important, less sexy John, and swiftly turned around.


o_o

You..... >:[


----------



## MasterM64

I've applied for MOD, it's always good to try for the most unlikely because anything is possible. 

@Jeremy: Please PM me if you didn't recieve my MOD application, I'll resend it if I have to.


----------



## Gnome

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard my name and came running, then I realized it was the not as important, less sexy John, and swiftly turned around.
> 
> 
> 
> o_o
> 
> You..... >:[
Click to expand...

So you admit to being John.

tsktsk. (un)


----------



## Kano

I've voted for someone.I'm not going to apply cause I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## Trela

There is only one thing I care about with these Mod Applications opening, that the new Mods will clean up all this mess. I've seen SO MUCH spamming/flamming/trolling on these Forums that it's gotten out of control (well, not THAT bad, but you know what I mean).

As for me, I pretty much only and ONLY post in the Wii and Virtual Console Forum, but I'm ALWAYS lurking around almost every other Forum. As long as someone cleans up the posts around here, I'll be content with this situation. Oh, and I really have no idea who to vote for! I want to pick the person who I think is knowlegable/mature/smart/nice, but I haven't met many members like that. I'll find him/her somewhere!

Good luck, guys.


----------



## MasterM64

I'm tired of the flaming/spamming/trolling throughout the forum too, I will take care of it if i become a MOD on TBT.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Applied, again.


----------



## Hal

I believe that I have a decent chance in the mod frontier!


----------



## Josh

BaconBoy I'm sure you'll become moderator .


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'm not sure if I have a chance. But the people I voted for, hopefully could make it. Does anybody know the amount of people we are able to vote for? I need to know!


----------



## Conor

Azila said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I have a chance. But the people I voted for, hopefully could make it. Does anybody know the amount of people we are able to vote for? I need to know!


2-3 members will be chosen to be a mod.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> BaconBoy I'm sure you'll become moderator .


Meh, that's what was said last time. It doesn't really matter. I would like to become a mod of a site that's good and successful like this one, though. So whatever happens, I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Applied, again.


*goes to suggest BB now*


----------



## Marcus

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I have a chance. But the people I voted for, hopefully could make it. Does anybody know the amount of people we are able to vote for? I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 2-3 members will be chosen to be a mod.
Click to expand...

He wanted to know how many he could vote for.

I think it's 2.

(Sorry if you're actually a she lol


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaconBoy I'm sure you'll become moderator .
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, that's what was said last time. It doesn't really matter. I would like to become a mod of a site that's good and successful like this one, though. So whatever happens, I'll be fine with it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, They're a lot of people who would make good moderators.
But I still think you'll make a good one.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Marcus said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I have a chance. But the people I voted for, hopefully could make it. Does anybody know the amount of people we are able to vote for? I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 2-3 members will be chosen to be a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted to know how many he could vote for.
> 
> I think it's 2.
> 
> (Sorry if you're actually a she lol
Click to expand...

It's ok, I'm a she, lol. And I've already voted for two people so, nevermind.


----------



## Marcus

Azila said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I have a chance. But the people I voted for, hopefully could make it. Does anybody know the amount of people we are able to vote for? I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 2-3 members will be chosen to be a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted to know how many he could vote for.
> 
> I think it's 2.
> 
> (Sorry if you're actually a she lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, I'm a she, lol. And I've already voted for two people so, nevermind.
Click to expand...

Haha ok, sorry


----------



## SamXX

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: But Cry you're almost a Green member D:
> 
> Don't do ett!
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? o_o
Click to expand...

You're not allowed to be green. Green members suck (okay  not but I'm Grey so stay grey).


----------



## Micah

SAMwich said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: But Cry you're almost a Green member D:
> 
> Don't do ett!
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not allowed to be green. Green members suck (okay  not but I'm Grey so stay grey).
Click to expand...

Green may suck, but grey is the second worst.


----------



## SamXX

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: But Cry you're almost a Green member D:
> 
> Don't do ett!
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not allowed to be green. Green members suck (okay  not but I'm Grey so stay grey).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green may suck, but grey is the second worst.
Click to expand...

I wanna be blue again >.<


----------



## Hal

If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.


----------



## AndyB

Hal said:
			
		

> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.


They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.


----------



## Resonate

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
> What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.
Click to expand...

That's right.
The suggestions that are given to the staff by our members provide them with the thoughts of the community.  They can help the staff take a look at people they maybe weren't noticing before, so the staff can help to choose the best candidate for the position.

Being mod is more than a popularity contest as well, so don't suggest someone just because they are your friend.  Pick someone that you think will do the job the best, and that will keep the interests of everyone in mind.


----------



## Prof Gallows

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
> What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.
> The suggestions that are given to the staff by our members provide them with the thoughts of the community.  They can help the staff take a look at people they maybe weren't noticing before, so the staff can help to choose the best candidate for the position.
> 
> Being mod is more than a popularity contest as well, so don't vote for someone just because they are your friend.  Vote for someone that you think will do the job the best that will keep the interests of everyone in mind.
Click to expand...

Very well said.


----------



## AndyB

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
> What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.
> The suggestions that are given to the staff by our members provide them with the thoughts of the community.  They can help the staff take a look at people they maybe weren't noticing before, so the staff can help to choose the best candidate for the position.
> 
> Being mod is more than a popularity contest as well, so don't *vote* for someone just because they are your friend.  Vote for someone that you think will do the job the best that will keep the interests of everyone in mind.
Click to expand...

Contradiction! D:

But no, well said.


----------



## Miranda

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
> What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.
> The suggestions that are given to the staff by our members provide them with the thoughts of the community.  They can help the staff take a look at people they maybe weren't noticing before, so the staff can help to choose the best candidate for the position.
> 
> Being mod is more than a popularity contest as well, so don't vote for someone just because they are your friend.  Vote for someone that you think will do the job the best that will keep the interests of everyone in mind.
Click to expand...

Yes very well said, but just remember it's not a vote. There is no voting.


----------



## Resonate

Miranda said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I got votes I'd be a Shewn.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't votes. It's slim to even call them nominations...
> What the second choice is just a suggestion. The staff have a vague idea who would be good, it's just that this gives them a little help thinking outside the box persay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right.
> The suggestions that are given to the staff by our members provide them with the thoughts of the community.  They can help the staff take a look at people they maybe weren't noticing before, so the staff can help to choose the best candidate for the position.
> 
> Being mod is more than a popularity contest as well, so don't suggestsomeone just because they are your friend.  Pick someone that you think will do the job the best that will keep the interests of everyone in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very well said, but just remember it's not a vote. There is no voting.
Click to expand...

I was thinking "suggestion", but when I was typing it came out as "voting".  >_<

To the edit button!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yeah, that always happeneds to me, sometimes I think of a word, but if someone's talking, I say whatever they said.


----------



## Liv

Hey, I gave it a try. Confident I'll get in, meh. But I do know how to run something like this.


----------



## Tyeforce

Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


----------



## Gnome

I'm afraid you would warn for not respecting someone's opinion.


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you would warn for not respecting someone's opinion.


No, I wouldn't do that. Only if the person was being rude and flaming the other. As hard as it may be to believe, I _do_ respect other people's opinions.


----------



## Pear

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


I think you'd be a pretty good mod.


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


Eh... pretty good.  Just try to deal with most peoples' opinions and thoughts about a certain subject (not saying you're crazy about it, but sometimes it happens).


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


When i saw this thread my first ACTUAL thought was:
I hope Tyeforce becomes a mod.
Im not gonna bother with applying, i wont be picked.
Ever


----------



## Tyeforce

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> When i saw this thread my first ACTUAL thought was:
> I hope Tyeforce becomes a mod.
> Im not gonna bother with applying, i wont be picked.
> Ever
Click to expand...

Really? It's nice to know that some people would like to see me be a mod. There's a lot I'd like to do for the community.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> When i saw this thread my first ACTUAL thought was:
> I hope Tyeforce becomes a mod.
> Im not gonna bother with applying, i wont be picked.
> Ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? It's nice to know that some people would like to see me be a mod. There's a lot I'd like to do for the community.
Click to expand...

Yup,
Lol i bet i sound like a kiss ass xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rye, I just can't see you as a good mod. sorry, you just seem like the kind of guy that would get ruined by becoming a mod. it would tale away from your carefreeness. It wouldn't be you, but hey, if you want to go for it, go for it!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rye, I just can't see you as a good mod. sorry, you just seem like the kind of guy that would get ruined by becoming a mod. it would tale away from your carefreeness. It wouldn't be you, but hey, if you want to go for it, go for it!


Rho ris Rye? =p

This is something I've thought about a lot. As much as I'd love to be a mod, it would mean that I'd have to be less crazy and carefree. Right now, I'm making the most out of being a normal member. Because I don't have any mod responsibilities, I can be myself and do things I couldn't get away with if I was on the staff. That's not saying that I wouldn't "be myself" anymore if I was a mod, it just means that I would be a let a different part of me show more. It's really a tough decision for me...but I'd really like to be part of the staff, not so much for the mod powers, but for the chance to have some say in the direction of the site. I'd really like to do a lot of fun activities for the whole community. Some Animal Crossing events, of course, but also other things, as we all know that Animal Crossing alone can't hold this whole community's interests. Anyway, if I am chosen, I have a lot of things that I'd really like to do, and I think it would liven up this community a lot.


----------



## Ricano

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye, I just can't see you as a good mod. sorry, you just seem like the kind of guy that would get ruined by becoming a mod. it would tale away from your carefreeness. It wouldn't be you, but hey, if you want to go for it, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Rho ris Rye? =p
> 
> This is something I've thought about a lot. As much as I'd love to be a mod, it would mean that I'd have to be less crazy and carefree. Right now, I'm making the most out of being a normal member. Because I don't have any mod responsibilities, I can be myself and do things I couldn't get away with if I was on the staff. That's not saying that I wouldn't "be myself" anymore if I was a mod, it just means that I would be a let a different part of me show more. It's really a tough decision for me...but I'd really like to be part of the staff, not so much for the mod powers, but for the chance to have some say in the direction of the site. I'd really like to do a lot of fun activities for the whole community. Some Animal Crossing events, of course, but also other things, as we all know that Animal Crossing alone can't hold this whole community's interests. Anyway, if I am chosen, I have a lot of things that I'd really like to do, and I think it would liven up this community a lot.
Click to expand...

...I lol'd.


----------



## Tyeforce

Rianco said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye, I just can't see you as a good mod. sorry, you just seem like the kind of guy that would get ruined by becoming a mod. it would tale away from your carefreeness. It wouldn't be you, but hey, if you want to go for it, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Rho ris Rye? =p
> 
> This is something I've thought about a lot. As much as I'd love to be a mod, it would mean that I'd have to be less crazy and carefree. Right now, I'm making the most out of being a normal member. Because I don't have any mod responsibilities, I can be myself and do things I couldn't get away with if I was on the staff. That's not saying that I wouldn't "be myself" anymore if I was a mod, it just means that I would be a let a different part of me show more. It's really a tough decision for me...but I'd really like to be part of the staff, not so much for the mod powers, but for the chance to have some say in the direction of the site. I'd really like to do a lot of fun activities for the whole community. Some Animal Crossing events, of course, but also other things, as we all know that Animal Crossing alone can't hold this whole community's interests. Anyway, if I am chosen, I have a lot of things that I'd really like to do, and I think it would liven up this community a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I lol'd.
Click to expand...

Why? >_>


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


I'm not sure. I can definately picture you as a mod. But the part of not being able to picture you as a mod worries me (Hmm that doesn't make barely no sence buy oh well)

But also some times I think you would be a bad mod. But I can see the odds of you beoming one. And also you having a bigger chance of becomming a mod (Well at least I think you have a greater chance)...

And half of what I said doesn't make sence.


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


Do I think you'd be a good mod? Sure, but not on TBT. As you say, you have your haters and I would hazard a guess that they would have a problem with this. Like the constant flame and greif given to you. 

Also, I think you'd turn into some kind of robot.


----------



## Tyeforce

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think you'd be a good mod? Sure, but not on TBT. As you say, you have your haters and I would hazard a guess that they would have a problem with this. Like the constant flame and greif given to you.
> 
> Also, I think you'd turn into some kind of robot.
Click to expand...

I have my haters, but the current staff have their haters, too. _Anyone_ who becomes mod will have their haters. It shouldn't make any difference in their ability to moderate, though.

And what do you mean by "robot"? I'd actually DO STUFF for this community. I already have a bunch of things planned, just in case I'm chosen. XD I think what this site needs is more community activities and events. Sure, we're fine how we are right now, but we could be better! I just want to bring some fun to TBT, more than just posting, posting, posting...


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think you'd be a good mod? Sure, but not on TBT. As you say, you have your haters and I would hazard a guess that they would have a problem with this. Like the constant flame and greif given to you.
> 
> Also, I think you'd turn into some kind of robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my haters, but the current staff have their haters, too. _Anyone_ who becomes mod will have their haters. It shouldn't make any difference in their ability to moderate, though.
> 
> And what do you mean by "robot"? I'd actually DO STUFF for this community. I already have a bunch of things planned, just in case I'm chosen. XD I think what this site needs is more community activities and events. Sure, we're fine how we are right now, but we could be better! I just want to bring some fun to TBT, more than just posting, posting, posting...
Click to expand...

 But I like the posting, posting, posting.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think you'd be a good mod? Sure, but not on TBT. As you say, you have your haters and I would hazard a guess that they would have a problem with this. Like the constant flame and greif given to you.
> 
> Also, I think you'd turn into some kind of robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my haters, but the current staff have their haters, too. _Anyone_ who becomes mod will have their haters. It shouldn't make any difference in their ability to moderate, though.
> 
> And what do you mean by "robot"? I'd actually DO STUFF for this community. I already have a bunch of things planned, just in case I'm chosen. XD I think what this site needs is more community activities and events. Sure, we're fine how we are right now, but we could be better! I just want to bring some fun to TBT, more than just posting, posting, posting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like the posting, posting, posting.
Click to expand...

So do I, and that _is_ what a forum is for, but it'd be nice if there were different things to do in the community.


----------



## Jake

Do you really need to spam this topic?


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> Do you really need to spam this topic?


Who?


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to spam this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

Everybody who replies to previous post is basicly.. Including you.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to spam this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody who replies to previous post is basicly.. Including you.
Click to expand...

What? None of those discussions are spam. They're all relevant to the topic.


----------



## merinda!

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to spam this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody who replies to previous post is basicly.. Including you.
Click to expand...

This isn't spam.
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf is spam.
And it's sorta relevant to the topic.


----------



## Jake

Oh no it not.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:
			
		

> Oh no it not.


This is all relevant Jake. It's not like I'm, or anyone of us is going about the place screaming "wombat lady up the gully!" or any other nonsense.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no it not.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all relevant Jake. It's not like I'm, or anyone of us is going about the place screaming "wombat lady up the gully!" or any other nonsense.
Click to expand...

Okey dokey. Just his bomb here is going to explode in 2 minutes. It is scarey.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no it not.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all relevant Jake. It's not like I'm, or anyone of us is going about the place screaming "wombat lady up the gully!" or any other nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okey dokey. Just his bomb here is going to explode in 2 minutes. It is scarey.
Click to expand...

And you say we spam?


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no it not.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all relevant Jake. It's not like I'm, or anyone of us is going about the place screaming "wombat lady up the gully!" or any other nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okey dokey. Just his bomb here is going to explode in 2 minutes. It is scarey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say we spam?
Click to expand...

I was just agreeing. Then decided to dd that to the end. Now get back on topic as I have 1 minute left... *Makes topic go back on topic* 

I think........... Nooky13 will become a mod.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no it not.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all relevant Jake. It's not like I'm, or anyone of us is going about the place screaming "wombat lady up the gully!" or any other nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okey dokey. Just his bomb here is going to explode in 2 minutes. It is scarey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say we spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just agreeing. Then decided to dd that to the end. Now get back on topic as I have 1 minute left... *Makes topic go back on topic*
> 
> I think........... Nooky13 will become a mod.
Click to expand...

Just stop, seriously. You're not funny.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Okey dokey. Just his bomb here is going to explode in 2 minutes. It is scarey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say we spam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just agreeing. Then decided to dd that to the end. Now get back on topic as I have 1 minute left... *Makes topic go back on topic*
> 
> I think........... Nooky13 will become a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just stop, seriously. You're not funny.
Click to expand...

Okay. Then I hope..... Umm... -mez, becomes a mod (As I do) There lets make that go back on topic. If it deson;'t I'll stop posting.


----------



## bittermeat

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


I was considering suggesting you, but I haven't typed it up and submitted yet.


----------



## HumanResources

It would be awesome if I could work as a moderator here.  I've moderated an AC forum before but there's that darned 1 month membership rule's got me bogged down.


----------



## Marcus

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> It would be awesome if I could work as a moderator here.  I've moderated an AC forum before but there's that darned 1 month membership rule's got me bogged down.


No offence, but I think Jeremy would want to get to know you first, and you've only been a member here like however long, 2 days or something?

I doubt anyone would be chosen who has been here for less than 1 year, unless of a special exception.

Keep being active and kind, and I'm sure your time will come


----------



## HumanResources

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if I could work as a moderator here.  I've moderated an AC forum before but there's that darned 1 month membership rule's got me bogged down.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence, but I think Jeremy would want to get to know you first, and you've only been a member here like however long, 2 days or something?
> 
> I doubt anyone would be chosen who has been here for less than 1 year, unless of a special exception.
> 
> Keep being active and kind, and I'm sure your time will come
Click to expand...

Yup, that's the sad thing.


----------



## tazaza

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if I could work as a moderator here.  I've moderated an AC forum before but there's that darned 1 month membership rule's got me bogged down.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence, but I think Jeremy would want to get to know you first, and you've only been a member here like however long, 2 days or something?
> 
> I doubt anyone would be chosen who has been here for less than 1 year, unless of a special exception.
> 
> Keep being active and kind, and I'm sure your time will come
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say a year I'd say maybe 8-11 months as a minimum.


----------



## Josh

I seriously can't wait till we have new moderators, I don't really care about getting moderator but I would still love to, Hopefull TBT will become more fun and safer.


----------



## Marcus

tazaza said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if I could work as a moderator here.  I've moderated an AC forum before but there's that darned 1 month membership rule's got me bogged down.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence, but I think Jeremy would want to get to know you first, and you've only been a member here like however long, 2 days or something?
> 
> I doubt anyone would be chosen who has been here for less than 1 year, unless of a special exception.
> 
> Keep being active and kind, and I'm sure your time will come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't say a year I'd say maybe 8-11 months as a minimum.
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess, but there would be some more experienced ones who might be better choices.

I said there could be exceptions, because someone like Kazooie have not quite been here 1 year and would make an awesome mod.


----------



## tazaza

Josh. said:
			
		

> I seriously can't wait till we have new moderators, I don't really care about getting moderator but I would still love to, Hopefull TBT will become more fun and safer.


Yeah it's always good to see new Mods.


----------



## Entei Slider

Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...


----------



## SamXX

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...


Butter's wasn't all that bad, I'm sure you've seen that stuff before.

But yeah, we need more mods.


----------



## Ricano

SAMwich said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> Butter's wasn't all that bad, I'm sure you've seen that stuff before.
> 
> But yeah, we need more mods.
Click to expand...

Compared to others, Butter's is smalltime.


----------



## KingofHearts

Hey Jeremy I just applied!

And to all of you... good luck with extra chansuuu!!!

^_^


----------



## MasterM64

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...


I actually was the first one to Report Butter's LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being. 

@ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.


----------



## SamXX

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually was the first one to Report Butter's* LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being.
> 
> @ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.
Click to expand...

You know this because?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rianco said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> Butter's wasn't all that bad, I'm sure you've seen that stuff before.
> 
> But yeah, we need more mods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to others, Butter's is smalltime.
Click to expand...

Actually, Butter's reminds me of when I first joined up, someone had been posting the same stuff. We went to a don't look at suspicious topic kinda a thing and just simply dropped a PM in the inbox of a Staff Member. Ah, 06. o:


----------



## «Jack»

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was the first one to Report Butter's LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being.
> 
> @ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.
Click to expand...

Good god,the blatant capitalization of "mod" isn't going to get people to suggest you.


----------



## Gnome

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was the first one to Report Butter's LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being.
> 
> @ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.
Click to expand...

What the *censored.3.0* does MOD stand for?


----------



## Tyeforce

Jak said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was the first one to Report Butter's LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being.
> 
> @ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god,the blatant capitalization of "mod" isn't going to get people to suggest you.
Click to expand...

And what's up with making my name sound like an Apple product? lol

MacBook
QuickTime
MobileMe
GarageBand
MagSafe
AirPort
TyeForce

XD


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be kinda nice to get to know some people better because normally  when people become mods,we find out more about them.
> Anyways your right after "butter's"We do need the mods to keep us safe...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was the first one to Report Butter's LOL, TBT needs more MODs because most of the current MODs don't show up as much because they're getting older and they don't have time for forums anymore. I applied for MOD so I'll have to see how things play out for me the time  being.
> 
> @ TyeForce: I think you would be a great also Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god,the blatant capitalization of "mod" isn't going to get people to suggest you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what's up with making my name sound like an Apple product? lol
> 
> MacBook
> QuickTime
> MobileMe
> GarageBand
> MagSafe
> AirPort
> TyeForce
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Yeah, what's up with that?
:l


----------



## Tree

I was actually thinking that Mickey'd be a good mod but oh well...he doesn't go on much. :O


----------



## Jake

The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.


Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p


----------



## Tree

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
Click to expand...

Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tree said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
Click to expand...

Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.


----------



## Tree

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
Click to expand...

Cool, as most of us believe, I think you could be a good one. xD


----------



## Jake

Tree said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
Click to expand...

Yeah. But you can't pick a mod because of a timezone.... Lol. You have to choose it on whatever moddiness is. Crap I turned yellow. Yuck


----------



## Tree

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. But you can't pick a mod because of a timezone.... Lol. You have to choose it on whatever moddiness is. Crap I turned yellow. Yuck
Click to expand...

GRATZ! You ranked!

And yes, I know. Mods have to be very moddiness in order to be a good mod.


----------



## Jake

Tree said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. But you can't pick a mod because of a timezone.... Lol. You have to choose it on whatever moddiness is. Crap I turned yellow. Yuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRATZ! You ranked!
> 
> And yes, I know. Mods have to be very moddiness in order to be a good mod.
Click to expand...

I didn't know another word for moddiness. I even looked it up in the Thesaurus. But it wan't in there... So I stuck with moddiness. But I can picture several people becoming mods.


----------



## Marcus

I don't know or care who gets chosen as long as they do a good job for TBT and make the community even better.


----------



## tazaza

When does this end then Jeremy?


----------



## Marcus

tazaza said:
			
		

> When does this end then Jeremy?


In a few days time I think. 3 or so days ago he said it would be going on for about a week, so it must be coming up to the decision.


----------



## Jeremy

Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.

Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!


----------



## Marcus

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.


Ok cool.

Do you know when the moderators will be announced?


----------



## Jeremy

I'm not sure.  We have to figure out what will happen with the inactive staff.  Maybe a new group so they aren't real staff, but can still help behind the scenes.


----------



## Jeremy

We may actually have a 2nd round of applications.  If this happens I will PM all of the finalists with a link.


----------



## Marcus

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.  We have to figure out what will happen with the inactive staff.  Maybe a new group so they aren't real staff, but can still help behind the scenes.


Sounds like a good idea.

Like a, "Support Team" or something.

:O double post  just joking. Yeah like a semi final and final.


----------



## Josh

Heheh, Never mind.


----------



## SamXX

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.
> 
> Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!


Oooh I'm excited to find out who got the job


----------



## Marcus

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.
> 
> Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'm excited to find out who got the job
Click to expand...

Puffs out chest and straightens blazer, "Well, I think that is quite obvious" 

Nah, I won't get it definitely. I have a list of people I think it will be.


----------



## tazaza

Marcus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.
> 
> Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'm excited to find out who got the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puffs out chest and straightens blazer, "Well, I think that is quite obvious"
> 
> Nah, I won't get it definitely. I have a list of people I think it will be.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I know at least one person it will be.


----------



## SamXX

tazaza said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.
> 
> Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'm excited to find out who got the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puffs out chest and straightens blazer, "Well, I think that is quite obvious"
> 
> Nah, I won't get it definitely. I have a list of people I think it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think I know at least one person it will be.
Click to expand...

I know 2 that I think will get it, but they're not the people I want to get it (Well, one is but not the other).


----------



## Marcus

SAMwich said:
			
		

> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know, we don't consider timezones when picking mods.
> 
> Anyway, we are pretty sure who it will be.  Several people would be good choices, but we can't promote everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'm excited to find out who got the job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puffs out chest and straightens blazer, "Well, I think that is quite obvious"
> 
> Nah, I won't get it definitely. I have a list of people I think it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think I know at least one person it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know 2 that I think will get it, but they're not the people I want to get it (Well, one is but not the other).
Click to expand...

Hmm, I don't mind either of them getting it (the people I am thinking of)


----------



## tazaza

Marcus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Puffs out chest and straightens blazer, "Well, I think that is quite obvious"
> 
> Nah, I won't get it definitely. I have a list of people I think it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think I know at least one person it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know 2 that I think will get it, but they're not the people I want to get it (Well, one is but not the other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I don't mind either of them getting it (the people I am thinking of)
Click to expand...

If the people who I think will get it do get it then I'll be glad for them. But whoever gets it I'll be glad for them.


----------



## Marcus

tazaza said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I know at least one person it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know 2 that I think will get it, but they're not the people I want to get it (Well, one is but not the other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I don't mind either of them getting it (the people I am thinking of)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the people who I think will get it do get it then I'll be glad for them. But whoever gets it I'll be glad for them.
Click to expand...

Same,as long as they do a good job of it 


WOOT, Light Blue name now


----------



## tazaza

Marcus said:
			
		

> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know 2 that I think will get it, but they're not the people I want to get it (Well, one is but not the other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I don't mind either of them getting it (the people I am thinking of)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the people who I think will get it do get it then I'll be glad for them. But whoever gets it I'll be glad for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same,as long as they do a good job of it
> 
> 
> WOOT, Light Blue name now
Click to expand...

Yeah and if they still act the same.


----------



## Jeremy

Why are you guys so sure? <.<


----------



## Rawburt

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Why are you guys so sure? <.<


They are awesome like that.


----------



## Marcus

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Why are you guys so sure? <.<


I'm psychic..

Jokes, I'm not sure, just have two people who I think could possibly be the mods.


----------



## tazaza

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> I'm psychic..
> 
> Jokes, I'm not sure, just have two people who I think could possibly be the mods.
Click to expand...

Same as Marcus.


----------



## Nixie

I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...


----------



## Conor

Nixie said:
			
		

> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...


I have to agree with this.


----------



## Marcus

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this.
Click to expand...

Same, she does have a point.


----------



## tazaza

Nixie said:
			
		

> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...


I know what you mean but not all current Mods are in the same Time Zone anyway (at least I think not) and whoever the new ones are they probably won't be in the same Time Zone as other Mods. But I get your point.


----------



## MasterM64

Marcus said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, she does have a point.
Click to expand...

I agree with Nixie also, we need to set the Mods by timezones so the site would always be watched by the staff so there would be no chance for hackers/spammers to get away doing stuff to cause trouble.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
Click to expand...

NIGHT OWLS FTW! 

Timezones are good ideas cause currently, most of our mods are on the same one, except for Miranda.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mods picked had better have good Time Zones, so TBT will have mods on all hours of the day. And there never be a mod not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm almost always on around this time... =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NIGHT OWLS FTW!
Click to expand...

Except it sucks when you can't sleep at night and the forum is dead as can be. XD


----------



## Marcus

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NIGHT OWLS FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it sucks when you can't sleep at night and the forum is dead as can be. XD
Click to expand...

That would be morning for me and yeah, agreed


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NIGHT OWLS FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it sucks when you can't sleep at night and the forum is dead as can be. XD
Click to expand...

True... But it's still fun to think that you're up when other parts of the world are too.


----------



## Pear

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe did Jake. just say that because he is in a different time zone? =P I was thinking that that would be a good idea, as we live in Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I live in Arizona. I'm just a night owl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NIGHT OWLS FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it sucks when you can't sleep at night and the forum is dead as can be. XD
Click to expand...

Not if you're a member of the TBT night owls! 

Anyways, on topic. I'm pretty sure that Andy will be chosen, but other than that it's up in the air.


----------



## bittermeat

I'm excited. It will be nice to see new moderators in action.


----------



## FITZEH

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> I applied. Chances are i'm most likely not going to get the job but if I don't try, I won't know.


Why do you apply for it if you think you won't get it.? Sounds like your looking for attention -_-


----------



## merinda!

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm excited. It will be nice to see new moderators in action.


So am I.
It'd be exciting to see normal everyday members become a mod.
Ahaha.


----------



## NikoKing

Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


----------



## Pear

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


Thanks.  Good luck to you too.


----------



## PaJami

I just submitted a form. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'm not gonna predict anything.. I'm not sure who's gonna be the new moderators.. I'm actually nervouse, I'm really excited, even if it's not me. I'd honestly like it if I weren't a mod, either way is PERFECT to me! Sooo good luck!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

Applied, but I'll laugh if I don't get it. I have this feeling that I won't be picked.


----------



## Zangy

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


----------



## Gnome

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and *hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen*.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


That's hard to find.


----------



## Tree

I suppose the one that will be becoming a moderator has a green name. ^.^


----------



## Jake

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and *hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen*.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard to find.
Click to expand...

It is. I tried to do the same.


----------



## kierraaa-

I think


----------



## Rockman!

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


*puts on non-flammable suit*


----------



## lilypad

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


I know, right? I still haven't decided who to send as a suggestion. Hopefully I will figure it out soon.


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> I think


----------



## Jake

lilypad said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? I still haven't decided who to send as a suggestion. Hopefully I will figure it out soon.
Click to expand...

I suggested someone already. I am thinkinh of somebody else. But I am not sure.


----------



## bittermeat

lilypad said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? I still haven't decided who to send as a suggestion. Hopefully I will figure it out soon.
Click to expand...

I agree.
I don't think the first suggestion I submitted was a good choice, so I'm trying to think of someone else now. It's difficult to find a member who has enough experience and who hasn't shown frequent signs of immaturity.

We'll think of someone eventually. XD


----------



## muffun

Honestly, I'm not predicting anyone, because I know that they're going to be a good choice and help out the community.

/sappy


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and *hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen*.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard to find.
Click to expand...

I mean like offensive flame wars, usually the smart ones about something that makes sense are alright.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:
			
		

> We may actually have a 2nd round of applications.  If this happens I will PM all of the finalists with a ]Eww, does that mean that ugly Orange Staff-In-Training rank comes back? :/\


----------



## Tree

Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tree said:
			
		

> Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.


hi mr alt

ami i right? 

that name + ac town is quite familiar


----------



## Ricano

xela. said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hi mr alt
> 
> ami i right?
> 
> that name + ac town is quite familiar
Click to expand...

Maybe a name change happened? :L


----------



## Gnome

xela. said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hi mr alt
> 
> ami i right?
> 
> that name + ac town is quite familiar
Click to expand...

Name change, it's animalcrossing123 I think.


----------



## Thunder

xela. said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hi mr alt
> 
> ami i right?
> 
> that name + ac town is quite familiar
Click to expand...

Tree  	Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM  	In Use Now
animalcrossing123 	Jan 12 2009, 06:40 PM 	Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xela. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omgg completely forgot about the _Staff-In-Training_ rank that comes back. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hi mr alt
> 
> ami i right?
> 
> that name + ac town is quite familiar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tree  Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM  In Use Now
> animalcrossing123 Jan 12 2009, 06:40 PM Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM
Click to expand...

i've seen the account before that 

january 12, 2009

i haven't been here since like the 7th
AKA i'm not talking about the name change


----------



## Jeremy

It is a lot harder this time because there are several people who could be mods.  75 people have applied this time, so a lot of people are going to be disappointed.  So do me a favor and assume you aren't going to be a mod =p


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Jeremy said:
			
		

> It is a lot harder this time because there are several people who could be mods.  75 people have applied this time, so a lot of people are going to be disappointed.  So do me a favor and assume you aren't going to be a mod =p


i have since the first application ;D

so out of 75 people around 2 should be mods eh? =r


----------



## Tyeforce

xela. said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot harder this time because there are several people who could be mods.  75 people have applied this time, so a lot of people are going to be disappointed.  So do me a favor and assume you aren't going to be a mod =p
> 
> 
> 
> i have since the first application ;D
> 
> so out of 75 people around 2 should be mods eh? =r
Click to expand...

I think we should promote more than 2 mods... We need to replace all the inactive staff. =p


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> I think -Niko and Conor, would be great!
> I voted for Sarc and Trelz :> I don't know the limit, so I'll just do two.


I just noticed this now, so thanks!

And good luck to everyone that applied!


----------



## Jake

How many people have actually applied? Never mind I learnt to read trough a topic lol. 

anyway When shall we find out who becomes a mod?




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think we should promote more than 2 mods... We need to replace all the inactive staff. =p



Jeremy is looking for 2 or 3...


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> How many people have actually applied? Never mind I learnt to read trough a topic lol.
> 
> anyway When shall we find out who becomes a mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should promote more than 2 mods... We need to replace all the inactive staff. =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy is looking for 2 or 3...
Click to expand...

I know, but I think we need more than that... He did say that they'll be a second round, though, so there's hope.


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have actually applied? Never mind I learnt to read trough a topic lol.
> 
> anyway When shall we find out who becomes a mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should promote more than 2 mods... We need to replace all the inactive staff. =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy is looking for 2 or 3...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I think we need more than that... He did say that they'll be a second round, though, so there's hope.
Click to expand...

He should pick like 3, 4 or 5..


----------



## Micah

I think it's a second round to narrow down the candidates. Say Jeremy chooses the top 10 and asks them for more information on why they'd be a good mod. Then he can choose the best 3.

Am I right?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I think we should just let Jeremy do what wants. Like he said, anyone could or could not be a mod, so until then, we should just let him keep doing what he's doing. He knows what he's doing... I hope.


----------



## Nigel

3 will be plenty


----------



## Jake

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I think it's a second round to narrow down the candidates. Say Jeremy chooses the top 10 and asks them for more information on why they'd be a good mod. Then he can choose the best 3.
> 
> Am I right?


Yah. you win $200


----------



## Jeremy

We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).

Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.  

I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jeremy said:
			
		

> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.


So you have the finalists picked yet?


----------



## Jeremy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol

We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jeremy said:
			
		

> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.


That's nice to know. Now I want to know who they are, though. XD Just a few more days, right? =3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
Click to expand...

When you said trained, it sounds like they're either dogs or highly trained assasins. Think Jason bourne + lassie = new mods.


----------



## Jeremy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you said trained, it sounds like they're either dogs or highly trained assasins. Think Jason bourne + lassie = new mods.
Click to expand...

Yup, it's pretty much like Jason Bourne.  We turn them into emotionless killing machines.  Just look at Miranda!  :O


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you said trained, it sounds like they're either dogs or highly trained assasins. Think Jason bourne + lassie = new mods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's pretty much like Jason Bourne.  We turn them into emotionless killing machines.  Just look at Miranda!  :O
Click to expand...

I knew I was onto something... >_>


----------



## Miranda

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you said trained, it sounds like they're either dogs or highly trained assasins. Think Jason bourne + lassie = new mods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's pretty much like Jason Bourne.  We turn them into emotionless killing machines.  Just look at Miranda!  :O
Click to expand...

...*smacks*
I'm a trained killing machine. Just try me.


----------



## Miranda

Just you wait new staff-ies. You are gonna go through Miranda Mod Boot Camp. Mommy won't be here to save you...and no tears during my training, we don't cry. <


----------



## Bacon Boy

*hides in shadows and takes notes* this'll be great in the bell tree paper! ...shoot! miranda saw me! *runs*


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
Click to expand...

I hate waiting...


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate waiting...
Click to expand...

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jake

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 8 finalists and 2 runners up (out of 75).
> 
> Out of the 8 we have 6 well known / active members and 2 skillful / experienced members.
> 
> I am pretty sure on the top 2, but I will see what the rest of the staff say.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the finalists picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm not announcing them publicly lol
> 
> We will probably end up promoting 2 from the active / well known category and then see what we need after we get them trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate waiting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patience is a virtue.
Click to expand...

Oh no it not.


 It's a wate of time if you askme.


----------



## Marcus

The fact that they are going to take two from the active list has boosted my chances I think. But as everyone is saying, nobody is safe. Mod applications is a dog eat dog procedure


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> The fact that they are going to take two from the active list has boosted my chances I think. But as everyone is saying, nobody is safe. Mod applications is a dog eat dog procedure


what the hell is dog eats dog suppose to mean?


----------



## Marcus

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they are going to take two from the active list has boosted my chances I think. But as everyone is saying, nobody is safe. Mod applications is a dog eat dog procedure
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is dog eats dog suppose to mean?
Click to expand...

Dictionary:dog-eat-dog

"Ruthlessly acquisitive or competitive: a dog-eat-dog society."


----------



## Tree

Miranda said:
			
		

> Just you wait new staff-ies. You are gonna go through Miranda Mod Boot Camp. Mommy won't be here to save you...and no tears during my training, we don't cry. <


So only 3 will be smacked..w00t!


----------



## Nigel

Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


----------



## Marcus

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


Not so much for the enjoyment, just to give something back to TBT (yes I know that is a clich


----------



## Jake

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


Because mods are sexy =P


----------



## fitzy

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


That's what I was thinking, and why I didn't apply.


----------



## FITZEH

-Niko said:
			
		

> Honestly, I still haven't made up my mind for a second mod choice.  I'm still thinking about someone who's active, knows what spams is or isn't, and hasn't been in any flame war that I've seen.  I'm nudging towards pear, but I'm researching more on members and such.


Bacon Boy or Joe


----------



## Tree

I was going to put Bacon boy but...


----------



## Rockman!

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


Seems enjoyable enough


----------



## Rockman!

Miranda said:
			
		

> Just you wait new staff-ies. You are gonna go through Miranda Mod Boot Camp. Mommy won't be here to save you...and no tears during my training, we don't cry. <


Sorry about the double post but, this sounds like fun to me.

 <_<


----------



## Nic

Bacon Boy doesn't deserve to be moderator as he posted in Brewsters that he quit but won't be on all week long as one of his pipes or whatever broke.  That is why is going on.  But when that ends and gets repaired he won't be active.


----------



## Gnome

Marcus said:
			
		

> The fact that they are going to take two from the active list has boosted my chances I think. But as everyone is saying, nobody is safe. Mod applications is a dog eat dog procedure


It's also well known.


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they are going to take two from the active list has boosted my chances I think. But as everyone is saying, nobody is safe. Mod applications is a dog eat dog procedure
> 
> 
> 
> It's also well known.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that will probably be a long term member, or an infamous one *looks at Gnome, beehdaubs and xela.*


----------



## Nic

@ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.


----------



## AndyB

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> @ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.


Maybe he is. Maybe, that's another factor in why they are opening these applications again.
Ever think of that?


----------



## Nic

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he is. Maybe, that's another factor in why they are opening these applications again.
> Ever think of that?
Click to expand...

Not really.


----------



## Tree

Well Nigel just said that to reduce people's interests in becoming a mod, so they don't have heaps of forms to look at.


----------



## FITZEH

When are they being announced?


----------



## Joe

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> @ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.


When we were on AOL once, he said he was going to retire, but that was back in October. He doesn't like dealing with the reports and stuff.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy doesn't deserve to be moderator as he posted in Brewsters that he quit but won't be on all week long as one of his pipes or whatever broke.  That is why is going on.  But when that ends and gets repaired he won't be active.


The thing is...

When I heard about the mod applications, I thought I'd give it another go. If I did become a mod, I probably would stop my idea of coming on less after this week. I'm just out of school for this week so I'm on here too.


----------



## Tyeforce

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Don't know why everyone wants to be a mod so much, its not very enjoyable.


It _can_ be if you actually do more than just moderate. Like I said, I'd like to be mod for the position on staff, not necessarily for the mod powers. Because with that position, I could help plan things for the community, etc.


----------



## Conor

I think there should be a rank called, ''staff advisers''. That way members like Tye could plan things for the community and give the admins and mods idea's on how to make the forum better, kinda like the SIC team of ACC.


----------



## Tyeforce

KazooieC said:
			
		

> I think there should be a rank called, ''staff advisers''. That way members like Tye could plan things for the community and give the admins and mods idea's on how to make the forum better, kinda like the SIC team of ACC.


That's what I was thinking. Except don't compare it to ACC. NEVER compare TBT to ACC. In fact, don't even mention it. EVER.


----------



## Conor

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be a rank called, ''staff advisers''. That way members like Tye could plan things for the community and give the admins and mods idea's on how to make the forum better, kinda like the SIC team of ACC.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. Except don't compare it to ACC. NEVER compare TBT to ACC. In fact, don't even mention it. EVER.
Click to expand...

Haha okay


----------



## Bacon Boy

KazooieC said:
			
		

> I think there should be a rank called, ''staff advisers''. That way members like Tye could plan things for the community and give the admins and mods idea's on how to make the forum better, kinda like the SIC team of ACC.


NO. Then we'd be like Jimmy; creating worthless ranks just to give everyone a chance at being staff. That's just so dumb.


----------



## SamXX

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Why are you guys so sure? <.<


We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.

But it's up to you not us.


----------



## Micah

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.
> 
> But it's up to you not us.
Click to expand...

Who knows? The staff might surprise us.


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.
> 
> But it's up to you not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.
> 
> But it's up to you not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
Click to expand...

Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.
> 
> But it's up to you not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about myself that time. But I wouldn't, lol. No matter what anyone says or thinks, I'll always be myself. You can't change that. =3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about myself that time. But I wouldn't, lol. No matter what anyone says or thinks, I'll always be myself. You can't change that. =3
Click to expand...

I may not be able to... but Jeremy has his ways...


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about myself that time. But I wouldn't, lol. No matter what anyone says or thinks, I'll always be myself. You can't change that. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not be able to... but Jeremy has his ways...
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about you, either, lol. But enough talk about who I'm hoping for. I want the person to be chosen on their own. Jeremy has seen every application, so he knows who to choose from. I'm sure he'll choose wisely.


----------



## Miranda

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so sure? <.<
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure, just if you go by what people have been saying then these people have definitely got it.
> 
> But it's up to you not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!
Click to expand...

I am not brainwashed....I'm still very much me tyvm. ugh.


----------



## Tyeforce

Miranda said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? The staff might surprise us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking they will. At least with one person. I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember... if you become a mod, stay with us! Don't let them brainwash you like they did Miranda!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not brainwashed....I'm still very much me tyvm. ugh.
Click to expand...

I think people say that because when you were first promoted, it kinda seemed like you had become a machine sometimes. =p I dunno, maybe it was just me looking too hard into things, but that's what it seemed like to me. But you're back to your old self now, so all's good, lol.


----------



## Nixie

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, she does have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Nixie also, we need to set the Mods by timezones so the site would always be watched by the staff so there would be no chance for hackers/spammers to get away doing stuff to cause trouble.
Click to expand...


Yay! Supporters!...

Please read this Jeremy... :0
I believe that it is quite an important factor...


----------



## Marcus

Nixie said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that time zones still should be considered... I know that there are many reasons against it, but having 7 mods on all at the same time for like 1hr wouldn't benefit as much as diff. mods being on during spaced out times...
> Please don't ban/flame me for this, I'm just trying to get my opinion out...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, she does have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Nixie also, we need to set the Mods by timezones so the site would always be watched by the staff so there would be no chance for hackers/spammers to get away doing stuff to cause trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! Supporters!...
> 
> Please read this Jeremy... :0
> I believe that it is quite an important factor...
Click to expand...

Lol Nixie


----------



## Nixie

@ Marcus:

Well, I do get my feelings across on something I believe in, isn't that the right thing to do? *

* on most occasions anyway


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nixie said:
			
		

> @ Marcus:
> 
> Well, I do get my feelings across on something I believe in, isn't that the right thing to do? *
> 
> * on most occasions anyway


it's a good idea, but having a mod from each different time zone would be too much.


----------



## Micah

Some prominent members from America/Canada stay on TBT pretty late. If one of them gets chosen I don't think we'd really have much of a problem.

Besides, most trolls strike earlier in the day.


----------



## Marcus

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Some prominent members from America/Canada stay on TBT pretty late. If one of them gets chosen I don't think we'd really have much of a problem.
> 
> Besides, most trolls strike earlier in the day.


Yep, but late night for America is morning for GMT, so a GMT mod, whoever it may be, would also be a wise decision.

Don't know, as Jeremy said, Time Zones won't be taken into account when choosing.


----------



## Nixie

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Some prominent members from America/Canada stay on TBT pretty late. If one of them gets chosen I don't think we'd really have much of a problem.
> 
> Besides, most trolls strike earlier in the day.


I know but just in case... and for the sake of those users who are in difficult timezones...


----------



## FITZEH

Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.


----------



## AndyB

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.


Not votes. Remember?


----------



## Miranda

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.


The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.


----------



## Marcus

Miranda said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.
Click to expand...

Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
Click to expand...

Yah. I'm curious aswell.


----------



## Nigel

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> @ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.


Jeremy won't let me!


----------



## Micah

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nigel:  Lol, if you dislike being moderator as Rockman posted wouldn't you just want to retire?  If it is not enjoyable then suit yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy won't let me!
Click to expand...

...And people _wanted_ to apply? :O


----------



## Miranda

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah. I'm curious aswell.
Click to expand...

We'll probably only announce the actual people we've chosen to promote to Moderator, which should be in the next day or two. Unless Jeremy wants otherwise.


----------



## -Aaron

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah. I'm curious aswell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll probably only announce the actual people we've chosen to promote to Moderator, which should be in the next day or two. Unless Jeremy wants otherwise.
Click to expand...

The suspense! :O


----------



## NikoKing

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah. I'm curious aswell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll probably only announce the actual people we've chosen to promote to Moderator, which should be in the next day or two. Unless Jeremy wants otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The suspense! :O
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## Jake

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. When you vote for a person is it not about all the votes they get, is it just up to Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> The staff discusses all of the finalists and we come to a decision. Based on what we feel the board needs and who would be the best asset. There are no votes at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah. I'm curious aswell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll probably only announce the actual people we've chosen to promote to Moderator, which should be in the next day or two. Unless Jeremy wants otherwise.
Click to expand...

Can you post the runners up aswell?


----------



## Nigel

Jake. said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when the finalists, runners up etc will actually be announced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah. I'm curious aswell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll probably only announce the actual people we've chosen to promote to Moderator, which should be in the next day or two. Unless Jeremy wants otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post the runners up aswell?
Click to expand...

Probably not since that will just lead to hurt feelings.


----------



## Mr. L

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p


i think you're almost there, but not completely.


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does _anyone_ here think that _I_ could be a good mod? I know I have my haters, but what does the majority of TBT think? =p
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're almost there, but not completely.
Click to expand...

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jeremy

will probably announce today

And to answer the majority of your questions: no, it's not you.


----------



## Rockman!

Jeremy said:
			
		

> will probably announce today
> 
> And to answer the majority of your questions: no, it's not you.


Don't tell me.
I'm too eager.


----------



## Resonate

Jeremy said:
			
		

> will probably announce today
> 
> And to answer the majority of your questions: no, it's not you.


Today?  :O

How many Moderators did you guys decide on?


----------



## Entei Slider

Lol nice answer!


----------



## NikoKing

Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:
			
		

> will probably announce today
> 
> And to answer the majority of your questions: no, it's not you.


Ooh, i can't wait to see who'll be mod :O


----------



## Zex

I want to see who wins! 

I didn't even apply though. Haha.


----------



## Caleb

-Niko said:
			
		

> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .


Oh of course they will.


----------



## Zex

Caleb said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course they will.
Click to expand...

Especially the people who really thought they would win.


----------



## Caleb

Zexion said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the people who really thought they would win.
Click to expand...

Which is most everyone who applied.


----------



## NikoKing

Caleb said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course they will.
Click to expand...

That's the sad part  .


----------



## Jeremy

Two for now.  Then we'll see what we need after that.  We will probably still promote another one or two some other time.  And if we move to vB our needs will change a bit.


----------



## Rockman!

-Niko said:
			
		

> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .


I won't get depressed if i don't get the position

you win some you lose some


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman. said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get depressed if i don't get the position
> 
> you win some you lose some
Click to expand...

Yep, and it'll be fun to have someone who normally goes on TBT become a mod too in my opinion :O .


----------



## Entei Slider

Imagine
ONE OF OUR NEWEST MODS
NOOKY give 'em a hand
*slience*


----------



## Zex

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get depressed if i don't get the position
> 
> you win some you lose some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and it'll be fun to have someone who normally goes on TBT become a mod too for me :O .
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## NikoKing

Zexion said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get depressed if i don't get the position
> 
> you win some you lose some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and it'll be fun to have someone who normally goes on TBT become a mod too for me :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.


----------



## Entei Slider

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Imagine
> ONE OF OUR NEWEST MODS
> NOOKY give 'em a hand
> *slience*


Or-Or
They get mod and then they vanish and aren't active. xD
Just throwing in worst case scenarios.


----------



## Zex

-Niko said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get depressed if i don't get the position
> 
> you win some you lose some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and it'll be fun to have someone who normally goes on TBT become a mod too for me :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.
Click to expand...

still 

wat


----------



## NikoKing

Zexion said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it'll be fun to have someone who normally goes on TBT become a mod too for me :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

 :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.

Well, I mean like I'm excited to see the new mod.  Sorry if that caused some confusion earlier.


----------



## Zex

-Niko said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
Click to expand...

I think mods are pretty active already.


----------



## Thunder

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine
> ONE OF OUR NEWEST MODS
> NOOKY give 'em a hand
> *slience*
> 
> 
> 
> Or-Or
> They get mod and then they vanish and aren't active. xD
> Just throwing in worst case scenarios.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that jokes been said already.

And the admins aren't stupid enough to do that.


----------



## NikoKing

Zexion said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
Click to expand...

What I meant to say was that I'm excited to see a new mod.  .


----------



## Entei Slider

Zexion said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone that normally goes on TBT become a mod, I think that would be a fun twist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
Click to expand...

I think he means like the Butter's attack when no mods were on. And that kinda thing.


----------



## Resonate

Rockman. said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I'm getting excited.  Hopefully not everyone will get all depressed if they aren't chosen :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get depressed if i don't get the position
> 
> you win some you lose some
Click to expand...

^ This.


----------



## Miranda

It is strange to think that the last time apps were up, I was in all of your shoes. I enjoy being a Mod quite a lot, and hope the newly promoted Mods enjoy it too.


----------



## NikoKing

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means like the Butter's attack when no mods were on. And that kinda thing.
Click to expand...

lolno  .  I meant that someone that's active on TBT, (say for instance Master Crash, just giving an example since he's usually active) became a mod, I would be happy for him.  Or like I said before, excited to have another mod at TBT.


----------



## Entei Slider

-Niko said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means like the Butter's attack when no mods were on. And that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno  .  I meant that someone that's active on TBT, (say for instance Master Crash, just giving an example since he's usually active) became a mod, I would be happy for him.  Or like I said before, excited to have another mod at TBT.
Click to expand...

Oh ok,then I misunderstood too. But now its clear.


----------



## Rawburt

-Niko said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :r .   It's hard to explain for you then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means like the Butter's attack when no mods were on. And that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno  .  I meant that someone that's active on TBT, (say for instance Master Crash, just giving an example since he's usually active) became a mod, I would be happy for him.  Or like I said before, excited to have another mod at TBT.
Click to expand...

Neeko I think everyone is just messing with you =O


----------



## NikoKing

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think mods are pretty active already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means like the Butter's attack when no mods were on. And that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno  .  I meant that someone that's active on TBT, (say for instance Master Crash, just giving an example since he's usually active) became a mod, I would be happy for him.  Or like I said before, excited to have another mod at TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok,then I misunderstood too. But now its clear.
Click to expand...

Yeah, hopefully I didn't confuse everyone :S .

@Rob:  I am sometimes pretty oblivious to jokes or tricks people play on me  .


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wow, I wanna see who's going be the moderators SO badly! I'm very excited, and keeping my hopes up for some people ^-^ .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Wow, I wanna see who's going be the moderators SO badly! I'm very excited, and keeping my hopes up for some people ^-^ .


Same here.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sarc said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I wanna see who's going be the moderators SO badly! I'm very excited, and keeping my hopes up for some people ^-^ .
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
Click to expand...

Hehe, yupp. And I lovee<3 your sig, looks awesomely made! xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I wanna see who's going be the moderators SO badly! I'm very excited, and keeping my hopes up for some people ^-^ .
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yupp. And I lovee<3 your sig, looks awesomely made! xD
Click to expand...

Thanks. xD


----------



## Zex

Jeremy announce already!


----------



## lilypad

Zexion said:
			
		

> Jeremy announce already!


he's building the suspense =O


----------



## Thunder

lilypad said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy announce already!
> 
> 
> 
> he's building the suspense =O
Click to expand...

Either that or just messing with us > lol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Zexion said:
			
		

> Jeremy announce already!


Patientness, my friend! xD


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy announce already!
> 
> 
> 
> Patientness, my friend! xD
Click to expand...

Screw patience I've gotta gun!

*pulls out a glock*


----------



## Jeremy

Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


----------



## «Jack»

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


Do eet.
:3


----------



## Zex

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


Then let me announce it!


----------



## muffun

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


It's okay, anyone who cries will be escorted out of the theatre. ;D


----------



## Gnome

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


DOO EEET FAGGET


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:


Grow a backbone!


----------



## Caleb

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not ready to crush the hopes and dreams 75 people D:
> 
> 
> 
> DOO EEET FAGGET
Click to expand...

There you go.


----------



## Kirbydlx

i applied i figured it could be worth a shot. I think i would be a very good mod on tbt.


----------



## Jeremy

OK, let me go write the Bulletin Board thread.  And whoever sees it first can make the congrats / discussion topic in TBT HQ.  But I will take my time writing the thread.


----------



## Gnome

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> i applied i figured it could be worth a shot. I think i would be a very good mod on tbt.


So does everyone.


hurr


----------



## Zex

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> i applied i figured it could be worth a shot. I think i would be a very good mod on tbt.


Please TBT, tell me I'm not the only one who lol'd.


----------



## Gnome

Zexion said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i applied i figured it could be worth a shot. I think i would be a very good mod on tbt.
> 
> 
> 
> Please TBT, tell me I'm not the only one who lol'd.
Click to expand...

Don't worry I did too.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wow, Jeremy. I thought there were only about 40 people! Or is that the finalists?


----------



## lightningbolt

Wow, I wonder who it's gonna be.


----------



## Zex

Jeremy said:
			
		

> OK, let me go write the Bulletin Board thread.  And whoever sees it first can make the congrats / discussion topic in TBT HQ.  But I will take my time writing the thread.


oh yus


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

o:

Jeremy is posting now...


----------



## Phil

Sarc said:
			
		

> o:
> 
> Jeremy is posting now...


 :O


----------



## Caleb

Well that was unexpecting.


----------



## Gnome

Caleb said:
			
		

> Well that was unexpecting.


Not really.

:s


----------



## Zex

Gnome said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was unexpecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> :s
Click to expand...

For me it was.


----------



## Ricano

I would've expected Tom to be one of them :L


----------



## Gnome

Zexion said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was unexpecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was.
Click to expand...

Well lots of people wanted Comatose. Same goes for Conor. And Miranda, Jerry already announced it.


----------



## Zex

Gnome said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was unexpecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well lots of people wanted Comatose. Same goes for Conor. And Miranda, Jerry already announced it.
Click to expand...

Well yeah.

But to tell the truth I would have expected Niko.

But now that I think about it those are really good choices.


----------



## Caleb

Gnome said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was unexpecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well lots of people wanted Comatose. Same goes for Conor. And Miranda, Jerry already announced it.
Click to expand...

I expected Camatose and Tom. But definitely not Conor.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Caleb said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was unexpecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well lots of people wanted Comatose. Same goes for Conor. And Miranda, Jerry already announced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected Camatose and Tom. But definitely not Conor.
Click to expand...

Conor's a wild card and I really agree with what Jeremy had to say on him.  I think my overall attitude towards certain things was a major influence as to why I didn't get picked, and can't blame em. Sides, this gives me more time to keep the ugly bold green.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'm still crossing my fingers for the people I suggested. But still I'm glad for Comatose, and Conor! You guys will make terrific moderators!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

We all know whats going to happen or what SHOULD happen.

Mirandi +Admin
Grawr -Retired Staff
Darth  -Retired Staff
Sporge -Retired Staff
BaconBoy +Mod
Andy +Mod
Mastercrash +Mod


----------



## Gnome

#Garrett said:
			
		

> We all know whats going to happen or what SHOULD happen.
> 
> Mirandi +Admin
> Grawr -Retired Staff
> Darth  -Retired Staff
> Sporge -Retired Staff
> BaconBoy +Mod
> Andy +Mod
> Mastercrash +Mod


*facepalm* They were already announced.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know whats going to happen or what SHOULD happen.
> 
> Mirandi +Admin
> Grawr -Retired Staff
> Darth  -Retired Staff
> Sporge -Retired Staff
> BaconBoy +Mod
> Andy +Mod
> Mastercrash +Mod
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* They were already announced.
Click to expand...

Oh, well excuse me for not being on in awhile and looking at the Mods/admins it's not updated.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The thing stopping me from being a mod was my warn count. It's always stopping my chances. I get it lowered every month or so if I'm a good boy. 

I'm really glad Micah is a mod. Though, I'm sad that he's not green anymore. 

Conor was not suprising. He's run some successful forums. 

Congrats to both  

P.S. We all saw that coming with Miranda. Not a suprise at all. Congrats Miranda!


----------



## Conor

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The thing stopping me from being a mod was my warn count. It's always stopping my chances. I get it lowered every month or so if I'm a good boy.
> 
> I'm really glad Micah is a mod. Though, I'm sad that he's not green anymore.
> 
> Conor was not suprising. He's run some successful forums.
> 
> Congrats to both
> 
> P.S. We all saw that coming with Miranda. Not a suprise at all. Congrats Miranda!


Thank's 

Thank's to everyone else who supported/ thought I would be a good mod.

EDIT: Congrats to Comatose and Miranda


----------



## Jake

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing stopping me from being a mod was my warn count. It's always stopping my chances. I get it lowered every month or so if I'm a good boy.
> 
> I'm really glad Micah is a mod. Though, I'm sad that he's not green anymore.
> 
> Conor was not suprising. He's run some successful forums.
> 
> Congrats to both
> 
> P.S. We all saw that coming with Miranda. Not a suprise at all. Congrats Miranda!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's
> 
> Thank's to everyone else who supported/ thought I would be a good mod.
> 
> EDIT: Congrats to Comatose and Miranda
Click to expand...

How come You, + Comatose and Miranda Don't have your user names upgraded to look sexy?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing stopping me from being a mod was my warn count. It's always stopping my chances. I get it lowered every month or so if I'm a good boy.
> 
> I'm really glad Micah is a mod. Though, I'm sad that he's not green anymore.
> 
> Conor was not suprising. He's run some successful forums.
> 
> Congrats to both
> 
> P.S. We all saw that coming with Miranda. Not a suprise at all. Congrats Miranda!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's
> 
> Thank's to everyone else who supported/ thought I would be a good mod.
> 
> EDIT: Congrats to Comatose and Miranda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come You, + Comatose and Miranda Don't have your user names upgraded to look sexy?
Click to expand...

They're still in training, I think.


----------



## Gnome

Well I'm overall happy with the outcome.


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing stopping me from being a mod was my warn count. It's always stopping my chances. I get it lowered every month or so if I'm a good boy.
> 
> I'm really glad Micah is a mod. Though, I'm sad that he's not green anymore.
> 
> Conor was not suprising. He's run some successful forums.
> 
> Congrats to both
> 
> P.S. We all saw that coming with Miranda. Not a suprise at all. Congrats Miranda!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's
> 
> Thank's to everyone else who supported/ thought I would be a good mod.
> 
> EDIT: Congrats to Comatose and Miranda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come You, + Comatose and Miranda Don't have your user names upgraded to look sexy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still in training, I think.
Click to expand...

Well or Storm's being lazy lol.


----------

